# Look no holes Vol 2



## Bodrighy (9 Nov 2007)

First real attempt at hollowing. Not really happy with the inside though have seen just as bad at shows. Think the lid might be better in a darker wood but was using up scraps.

Cherry crotch (so may yet fall apart) with spalted beech lid. 4" dia sphere with 2" lid. 


 



Vol 1 if interested


----------



## Anonymous (10 Nov 2007)

That must have been very satifying Pete! 

I won't comment on the aesthetics... 'cos I know you have already formed what you'll do next time :wink: 

* howzabout a link to Vol 1 for any new members who may not have seen it?


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Nov 2007)

oldsoke":1v6u39u7 said:


> * howzabout a link to Vol 1 for any new members who may not have seen it?



Done
Pete


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":2tv4jtki said:


> First real attempt at hollowing. Not really happy with the inside



Pete I'm beginning to worry about you, rustic I can cope with coming from your direction but critical analysis of internal finish on something that shape and wall thickness is something else, well done. At least it is good enough that you have not tried to disguise it with black paint, which as you say is also often seen at shows.

Looks like it wasn't the easiest bit of wood to get a good finish on anyway.

On the lid front, it is not beyond a coat of stain or lacquer to change it if you think it would look better, mind you if it doesn't it wasn't me who suggested it.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Nov 2007)

That was quick Pete!

is there no end to this mans talents... rhetorical :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Nov 2007)

oldsoke":1exa513s said:


> That was quick Pete!
> 
> is there no end to this mans talents... rhetorical :lol:



Yeah, I haven't learnt to hollow out nicely yet  

Pete


----------



## TEP (10 Nov 2007)

Aint nowt wrong wiv that *Pete*, every bodies got to start somewhere, and almost as good as my first attempt :twisted: . Only joking, not sure about the lid though.

PS - See your bowing to public opinion and starting a new thread. _(Shame on you [-X )_


----------



## Paul.J (10 Nov 2007)

Very nice attempt Pete  though it does look a tricky bit of wood to have attempted such a piece.
Not sure about the lid,doesn't seem to go with the ball/sphere. :? 

Will vol 2 mean we are going to see more rustic pieces or are you turning a new corner now :?: 
By the way how did you manage to get Vol 1 attached.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (10 Nov 2007)

Like the shape,Pete - but you don't believe in picking easy timbers to work with,do you :lol: 
Are you asking Santa for some "normal" pieces of timber as a Christmas treat ? :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Nov 2007)

TEP":66o6n208 said:


> PS - See your bowing to public opinion and starting a new thread. _(Shame on you [-X )_



Almost Tam, it was getting to the point where I thought that I might as well start a new thread as the other one was getting a bit long. What don't you like about the lid Tam? I feel it should be darker wood, more of a contrast personally but quite like the shape.



Paul J":66o6n208 said:


> Will vol 2 mean we are going to see more rustic pieces or are you turning a new corner now
> By the way how did you manage to get Vol 1 attached.



I am sure that you will be getting more rustic pieces. I have been givirn a 6 foot branch of cherry which is as dry as it will ever be though so I suppose I better use it. 
If you open up a thread and copy and paste the address and use that as a link (URL) it will direct to the thread.



PowerTool":66o6n208 said:


> Are you asking Santa for some "normal" pieces of timber as a Christmas treat ?



Hadn't thought of that Andrew, was thinking of asking for some lessons, learn how to do things properlike  

Pete


----------



## TEP (10 Nov 2007)

*Pete wrote *-


> What don't you like about the lid Tam?


Now 'e wants explanations! Sheeeee! #-o

I think it looks too heavy. I think the lid would have looked better if it had followed the inward curve of the form, before going into the finial. Like making the finial part a lot finer, and a definite part on its own. I do like to see delicate work, but 'eye of the beholder' and all that!

Still think it ain't bad for a first attempt, I'm just looking at the aesthetics. As Jimmy Clewes would say. :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Nov 2007)

TEP":y90wnfxf said:


> *Pete wrote *-
> 
> 
> > What don't you like about the lid Tam?
> ...



Of course, that's what experts are for :lol: 

Don't know if you'd class this as delicate?






Cherry, 10" tall, 3" dia at top, 2 1/2" dia base, 2mm thickness of top, sealer & wax finish.

I have a couple more of these logs so am going to try and make a pair, new experience for me, I'll have to use a tape measure :shock: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2007)

Now that I really like *Pete*, It must be the relief at attaining your new post, but that length of parallel stem is something else with no embellishments to hide behind, if you can get another piece of timber to play ball they will make a showpiece pair.


----------



## TEP (10 Nov 2007)

No expert  Pete, just a bit long on the tooth.

Do like that goblet though. Very purty! Wanna see the second one :twisted: Mind you it hasn't got your trade mark, spalting/bits missing and so on :lol: you'll have to put your name on the bottom of it.


----------



## Blister (10 Nov 2007)

TEP":2yrbtabr said:


> Aint nowt wrong wiv that *Pete*, every bodies got to start somewhere, and almost as good as my first attempt :twisted: . Only joking, not sure about the lid though.
> 
> PS - See your bowing to public opinion and starting a new thread. _(Shame on you [-X )_



Well done Pete  

Nice to have a new thread , I cant see the inside of your latest work , but what I can see looks good to me :wink: , personally I like the top as it is , most times when I see light wood and a small dark feature it looks slightly odd . bit like the smaller piece is more dominant than the main piece , but thats just my opinion , well done 

Allen


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Nov 2007)

When I chain sawed the log up I didn't measure it. (surprise surprise) and the first goblet was the longest piece. Decided to make two more both the same size so there will be 1 large and 2 small. 
So far ........





and for Allen....





Pete


----------



## TEP (10 Nov 2007)

Aaah! The long and the short of it!

Tip - If you want to make a matching pair. Start with the two pieces of wood the same size. :roll: 

I'm obviously in one of my stupid moods tonight. :lol:


----------



## Blister (10 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":1pk7nr0n said:


> When I chain sawed the log up I didn't measure it. (surprise surprise) and the first goblet was the longest piece. Decided to make two more both the same size so there will be 1 large and 2 small.
> So far ........
> 
> 
> ...




and for Allen.... 

Oooo look , I can see inside :lol: Nice :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (10 Nov 2007)

They look good to me Pete,inside and out.  
Nicely shaped,and finished.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (10 Nov 2007)

Cherry goblets are excellent,Pete - really like the "slender and delicate" look that they have  

Andrew


----------



## santiniuk (10 Nov 2007)

Very nice goblets Pete, really delicate looking. Nice colour wood too.

Oh the lid looks fine to me.....


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Nov 2007)

TEP":2zxtkpai said:


> Aaah! The long and the short of it!
> 
> Tip - If you want to make a matching pair. Start with the two pieces of wood the same size. :roll:



At least mine have got straight stems :roll: 

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

I'd have liked to have seen a knife edge at the top... you know you can do it ...it would give the optical delusion of ultra thin :wink: 

(just in case you're wondering, we have cider sophons in our house :lol: )


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

I presume by 'knife edge' you mean bringing it to an ultra thin edge. I am not sure that this wood would take it but I'll have a go. I have a couple of logs left.




oldsoke":1cpc1v6r said:


> (just in case you're wondering, we have cider sophons in our house :lol: )


 :?: you've lost me there 

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

Think spooner, think outside the box :lol: 

e.g. we have optical _delusions_ in our house (edit: as opposed to illusions):lol:


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2007)

Me thinks you should drink coco this time of night. :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

Too late at night, too much vino, too thick? I'll have another look in the morning #-o 

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

That really is the wrong attitude.... have another drink , _then_ have another look :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

If I have another drink I'll be seeing double :lol: Better go with Chas's Coco....on second thiughts, where's that bottle....

Pete


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":u390ehui said:


> If I have another drink I'll be seeing double :lol: ..Pete



Save turning another goblet


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

Cocoa...is that one of the 5 a day recommendations?

As an old friend (I knew him when he was young) used to say ' More beer and wider roads :lol: 

Just as an aside, do you ever re-read in the morning :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

Chas, you get worse and worse. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":30ypgt1u said:


> Chas, you get worse and worse.
> 
> Pete


One can but try 8)


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2007)

oldsoke":1ngz9ulb said:


> Just as an aside, do you ever re-read in the morning :lol:



Why do you think he's going to work in a library. :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

Library.... he can read!!!!! ( I missed that announcement  )


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2007)

oldsoke":ia5qxo4m said:


> Library.... he can read!!!!! ( I missed that announcement  )


Careful graham he has a BIG family :!: and he knows that I know where your at and I can't guarantee my arm will stand up to twisting.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

Don't worry, my family think I am senile, have done for years and who am I to dissillusion them....

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

CHJ":20r2bjod said:


> oldsoke":20r2bjod said:
> 
> 
> > Library.... he can read!!!!! ( I missed that announcement  )
> ...



No worries *Chas*, seems baccus has claimed another victim :lol: (they don't make 'em like what they used to  )


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

Don't worry Graham, my family are all in Cornwall and think I have Alzheimers. comes in useful....

Are we going to get told off for hghjacking the threads here?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2007)

Gee I'd forgot about the Maenads, perhaps he's got it right after all.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

*Pete* it's your thread... do as you like (there'll be the po-faced types who won't like it but what the *L* ...it's your thread

C U tom


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

CHJ":23psuk4e said:


> Gee I'd forgot about the Maenads, perhaps he's got it right after all.



Am I missing something here? Maenads are female

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

p'raps it's a typo (gonads?)


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

The anti long thread society are going to be on this like hornets... I'm out :lol: (wasn't me sir, honest :lol: :lol: )


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":1cbb3tvd said:


> CHJ":1cbb3tvd said:
> 
> 
> > Gee I'd forgot about the Maenads, perhaps he's got it right after all.
> ...



Even more worried now, he doesn't appreciate wild and frenetic dancing females worshiping at his feet. :!: :!:


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

oldsoke":2uvsut9y said:


> p'raps it's a typo (gonads?)



NMaah, Gonads are male and female

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

CHJ":284twtrh said:


> Bodrighy":284twtrh said:
> 
> 
> > CHJ":284twtrh said:
> ...



It's been so long .....
Pete


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

tgf google... not sure whther you mean the mossis dancers or allude to Dionysus.... either way, I'm in :lol:


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":23bia45n said:


> It's been so long .....
> Pete



There was me thinking of a 2008 bash with a difference in the wilds of exmoor :lol: 

Morning ... got work to do.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

Am I seeing double Graham or are you posting double?

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

snot me it's the 'puter...

edit: exmoor sounds like fun :lol: 

me too *Chas*... just thought about what I have to do tomorrow


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

More likely that cheap cognac :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2007)

:lol: :lol: ....£6 a litre....available in Exmoor in 2008 (by arrangement  )

I'm awa tay me bed on account of minimising grief from satnex2 later,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,zzzz


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

This was a spalted sycamore vase that flew off the lathe when the tenon snapped. It cracked a few pieces off the top and so I put it on one side until I could think what to do with it as I couldn't remount it. 

This is my attemt at saving it




10" tall 4" dia thickness varied :lol:


----------



## TEP (11 Nov 2007)

Hey *Pete*, you wanna stay up late more often. That vase is pretty neat. You could always try to glue a sacrificial block on the bottom if you want to finish of the hollowing. But in the end it really does help if you can keep it on the lathe until you want to take it off. :wink: 

I'm not wishing it on you, but it is nice to see other peoples problems. I don't have a great deal these days, but believe me I've had my share of un-piloted missiles orbiting my garage.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

TEP":yy4eysj5 said:


> Hey *Pete*, you wanna stay up late more often. That vase is pretty neat. You could always try to glue a sacrificial block on the bottom if you want to finish of the hollowing. But in the end it really does help if you can keep it on the lathe until you want to take it off. :wink:
> 
> I'm not wishing it on you, but it is nice to see other peoples problems. I don't have a great deal these days, but believe me I've had my share of un-piloted missiles orbiting my garage.



I tried gluing a block but the end grain was too soft to be secure. 

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2007)

Spalted Sycamore (I think) 10" tall, 3" dia at top, about 2mm thick sealer & wax


----------



## PowerTool (11 Nov 2007)

Like the spalted sycamore piece,unusual shape and lovely looking pattern.
The other vase is a nice shape,pity it decided to part company with the lathe  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Nov 2007)

A couple more experiments. 

These are both cedar finished with sealer & wax

This is 10" dia, bowl is 7" dia. Originally was thinking of texturing the rim hence have left the tenon on for the moment. More or less decided to leave it as it is as I like the simplicity of the shape with the sharp edges. Quite pleased with the finish. Have found cedar end grain a bit of a pig before. Perhaps my tool work is improving at least :roll: 



 



This was an offcut. I just cleaned the edges and stuck it on the lathe to see what shape it would turn out at. 
6" across, 3" tall


http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s89/ ... arbowl.jpg

Photobucket playing up so no thumbnail link for this one. Sorry

Pete


----------



## CHJ (17 Nov 2007)

Both work as far as I'm concerned Pete, not too keen on thick bodied bowls myself but that is a personal thing, knowing how awkward cedar can be to get a good finish on due to the differing grain densities I say you have done well.

The wings on the second one look as though they won out a bit in the battle of the nerves but many would wish they could tool it without the cedar tearing on those interupted cuts.


----------



## PowerTool (18 Nov 2007)

Yes,both nice pieces.  
Can see what you mean about the first one,looks ideal for texturing the wide rim (perhaps just a band,rather than the whole width?)
Very nice curves on the bowl part of the square one,and the deeply undercut rim suits it.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (18 Nov 2007)

Nice looking pieces Pete  
I'm with Chas on the thick rimmed bowls,but i just can't help taking it out :shock: 
Good attempt at the wingy thingy though :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Nov 2007)

Paul.J":3acqk840 said:


> wingy thingy :roll:
> Paul.J.


 :lol: nice description....couldn't remember the technical name myself

I disciplined myself by cutting a groove with the parting chisel and going no further.....making sure I didn't go right through :lol: 

Pete


----------



## duncanh (19 Nov 2007)

I really like thick rimmed bowls as they give you more space to play with curves, shapes and textures.

I can't remember if you asked for comments in this thread but I thought you might appreciate my thoughts...

I would have been tempted to carry the curve in closer to the base rather than have the flat bottom. At the moment it looks very bottom heavy.

Duncan


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Nov 2007)

Something nice and practical for one of the kids. Pestle & mortar in beech. Insidfe is smooth but unfinished, no sealer even. 6" dia bowl, 5" tall....pestle is 5" long. End grain turning hence he flecks around the rim





Pete


----------



## Paul.J (19 Nov 2007)

That looks interesting Pete  
Is there a reason why it was done end grain :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (19 Nov 2007)

Nice - I like functional pieces  
Like the new website as well,Pete - although the pictures on Gallery 3 overlap onto the menu at the bottom (or they do in IE,anyway)
Feel like I've seen some of your gallery pieces before somewhere... :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Nov 2007)

I do a lot of my bowls end grain because I like the way the grain shows up. It means you have to work the wood from the inside out and then carefully cut it smooth (at least that's the best way I've found so far).

Just have to make sure that it doesn't dry out too quickly. Only had one split on me so far :lol: and that was one that was heavily spalted.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (19 Nov 2007)

Like that one Pete, now for the herb & spice boxes, chopping board etc. to match, all winter to whittle that tree down.


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Nov 2007)

Two more bowls. The wavy edge one is spalted beech and is 8" dia 3 1/2" deep approx 3mm thick. Sealer & wax.






This one is an unknown wood, can't remember where I got it from. 10" dia, 3" deep. (doesn't look it in the photo) food safe finish as it is going to be a small salad bowl for someone.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Nov 2007)

Very nice Pete  
I like the wavy edge one in partic.
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (25 Nov 2007)

Like the second bowl *Pete*, some really nice crotch figure in it. That sort of figure can look good when coloured with assorted stains and sanded back before polishing. BUT NOT if it's a eating utensil. :lol: You don't want to bump off your client base.


----------



## PowerTool (25 Nov 2007)

Both very nice,Pete - but same as Paul,for me,the first one just edges in as favourite.Something about it just gives it the "want to pick it up and hold it" quality.  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Nov 2007)

PowerTool":1h4thojq said:


> Both very nice,Pete - but same as Paul,for me,the first one just edges in as favourite.Something about it just gives it the "want to pick it up and hold it" quality.
> 
> Andrew



Thanks Andrew. I must confess woodturning is as much about touch as seeing for me. I did a sale for a charity for the visually impaired and it made me realise that making something that has that "want to pick it up and hold it" quality. as you put it is half the fun and challenge. I think that's why I like the 'rustic' style as Chas calls it, all the contrasts. 

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Nov 2007)

Made these 4 bowls in beech to go with the main salad bowl, each approx 4 1/2" dia 3" deep. Finished with food safe oil. Not too sure that it is OK to use themm for food though as they are spalted. Does this apply only to the black spalting? All these are from the same beech log and had no sign of spalting even after cutting until I started turning them. 






Having made 6 bowls this weekend decided to try something new. 

12" tall 3" dia cup. Beech. Tam and Siragas have nothing to fear yet but good fun and worth trying again. Thought of carving this one for practice as it has turned out a bit too chunky for my taste but SWMBO pointedly said 'NO' so perhaps I'll do another one and try it on that instead.






Pete


----------



## PowerTool (25 Nov 2007)

Are these all from the beech tree you acquired ? If so,you got some quite spectacular timber out of it.  
Like the goblet;off-centre turning is something I haven't done much of yet (made _one_ off-centre bowl,and that's it so far..)
How did you make it? Guessing it was offset between centres,rather than eccentric held at the chuck end only ?

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Nov 2007)

PowerTool":3ai5sm44 said:


> Are these all from the beech tree you acquired ? If so,you got some quite spectacular timber out of it.
> Like the goblet;off-centre turning is something I haven't done much of yet (made _one_ off-centre bowl,and that's it so far..)
> How did you make it? Guessing it was offset between centres,rather than eccentric held at the chuck end only ?
> 
> Andrew



All the beech I am using is from the tree and I haven't started on the thick live stuff yet. Left that for the moment but I am going to have to get cracking as we are hoping to move soon.

The off centre _was_ between centres altering the tailstock end twice. Only really hard part was that I got carried away and ended up doing the bowl last.  Expected it to break but got lucky.


----------



## santiniuk (25 Nov 2007)

Impressive cup there Pete. I still haven't got my mind around the process of off centre turning. I'll leave it for a bit but they do look good.

Shaun


----------



## CHJ (25 Nov 2007)

Working up quite a head of steam there in the shed Pete, I too am dubious about spalted wood for 'wet' food such as salads, but do use them for fruit etc. and if it is pronounced seal it with something like melamine lacquer just to make sure it takes up as little moisture as possible which might set it active again.

Intrigued as to how you did the bowl of the goblet last if it was between centres, or do you mean just the outer shaping?


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Nov 2007)

CHJ":2wvambnd said:


> Intrigued as to how you did the bowl of the goblet last if it was between centres, or do you mean just the outer shaping?



I did all the shaping between centres and got so caught up with shaping the stem that I forgot I had to do the inside on a tenon. Believe me it was slow work and nerve raking. I had to keep the gouge sharp and take very small bits off at a time one handed whilst holding the bowl with the other hand. Not recomended if you have weak nerves. Talk about learning lessons the hard way  

Normally I do the bowl first then stuff it with tissue and bring the tailstock up to do the stem and base...... :roll: Senior moments are getting more frequent  

If I hadn't put so muh effort into the ecentric stem I'd not have bothered but I was detemined to get it done. 

I'm going to do some research into the spalting thing. I remember reading somewhere that there are different types, some worse than others. I'll post it if I find anything useful

Pete


----------



## CHJ (26 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":3gzekm1u said:


> .... Senior moments are getting more frequent
> ....


 :lol: :lol: 
You wait until you have to search for the non senior moment in the week, exercise may be good for the body, but when it is at the expense of numerous trips from one end of the plot to the other to fetch the bits you laid out so carefully a few minutes ago to save your legs you start to worry a little.


----------



## Paul.J (26 Nov 2007)

Nice set of bowls Pete and that wood looks gorgeous  
I still can't get me head round how those off center goblets are made :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Nov 2007)

Paul.J":22aicmh6 said:


> Nice set of bowls Pete and that wood looks gorgeous
> I still can't get me head round how those off center goblets are made :roll:
> Paul.J.



I keep finding the beech from the tree is spalted. In fact I have only had two pieces so far that haven't been. I am going to have to find some to remake the salad bowls as it is advised not to use it for food even with food safe finishes so these will become something else.

try this link, it might help to explain the idea of eccentric turning. Have a go it's fun as you have to keep looking for the ghost and can never be totally sure what shape you will get in the end.

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Nov 2007)

Yet another piee of spalted beech with a wavy sloping edge and a bit of bark inlusion. 

11" tall, 4" dia at top 






Pete


----------



## Paul.J (27 Nov 2007)

Pete.
That piece is gorgeous.Cracking piece of timber.Love the shape showing the woods lovely figuring  Very nice.
Thanks for the link too.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (27 Nov 2007)

Some great figuring coming out of that old beech tree *Pete*, and the long vase shape shows it off well with the plain unadorned sides, some reach you have had to cope with there.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Nov 2007)

Not so much chatter as full blown shouting towards the end. ! 8-[ My teeth are still banging together :lol: Seriously I have a 15" long 3/4" bowl gouge (a loaner) whih reached it's limit with the rest poking inside. Main problem was because the edge is slanted I had to be careful I didn't catch it and chip it. Went slow and careful at the bottom. 

Showed SWMBO the hollowing tools, (Mark Hancock reccomended the O'Donnell one and let me have a go at Yandles ) She took one look at the price and walked away so I don't think I'll get one for Christmas this year  

Pete 

P.S. If anyone wants some of this beech please let me know and I'll store some up until we can meet at some show or other. It seems to be 90% spalted so far. Even the main trunk has spalting in it.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Nov 2007)

*Bodrighy wrote*
P.S. If anyone wants some of this beech please let me know and I'll store some up until we can meet at some show or other. It seems to be 90% spalted so far. Even the main trunk has spalting in it.
I'll swap ya for some Yew Pete  
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Nov 2007)

Paul.J":iut725pl said:


> *Bodrighy wrote*
> P.S. If anyone wants some of this beech please let me know and I'll store some up until we can meet at some show or other. It seems to be 90% spalted so far. Even the main trunk has spalting in it.
> I'll swap ya for some Yew Pete
> Paul.J.



Done! I'll get some logs ut up and sealed. I've got some friends I visit in Midlands so I can get it up to you. Won't be until after hristmas mind.....

Pete


----------



## CHJ (27 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":2ifsfvzi said:


> ....... It seems to be 90% spalted so far. Even the main trunk has spalting in it.



If it is still active it might be an idea to to get some of it stored as dry as possible in the near future Pete, be a shame for it all to turn into ink blotter material.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Nov 2007)

CHJ":3fvalyu8 said:


> Bodrighy":3fvalyu8 said:
> 
> 
> > ....... It seems to be 90% spalted so far. Even the main trunk has spalting in it.
> ...



I am storing it under a roof in a 3 sided shelter so it is reasonably dry. Some of the really dead wood is a it soft on the outside but OK after about an inch. I just wish I had a bigger chain saw though 'os the trunk is 4' aross and spalted and wood make a lovely table top.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (28 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":28q3j4vd said:


> ............... I just wish I had a bigger chain saw though 'os the trunk is 4' aross and spalted and wood make a lovely table top.
> Pete



Any chance of hiring one for a day, or do the H&S police insist on you producing a qualification cert, to hire one?

I'm afraid the big one I had access to is now out of reach due to split up of friends farm, might know the big one was the one that got away. Does the farmer not have one?


----------



## Paul.J (28 Nov 2007)

*Bodrighy wrote*
Won't be until after hristmas mind..... 
No problem Pete.
If i could get down to you Pete i'd give you hand to cut it all up :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (28 Nov 2007)

Nice vase and goblet there *Pete*, see I'm going to have to get a move on with you guys catching me up very quickly :lol: Can't beat a bit of competition to keep you on your toes.

Pity your so far south of me I would be down for some of that beech other wise. Got a big Stihl which would have sorted that tree out no problem. Mind you I'm just getting over a small opp. just now so couldn't even consider tackling a small tree, never mind some of the big ones around.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Nov 2007)

TEP":1882m9fc said:


> Nice vase and goblet there *Pete*, see I'm going to have to get a move on with you guys catching me up very quickly :lol: Can't beat a bit of competition to keep you on your toes.



Thanks but I've a long way to go yet before I catch up on you guys. When I can produce things regularly then I will feel I am getting somewhere.

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Dec 2007)

Hollow form, 3 2/2" dia with 2 1/2"" finial. About 2mm thick. Ran out of nerve getting it any thinner



 



Pete


----------



## CHJ (1 Dec 2007)

Looks like you are getting to know your Onions on this hollowing lark Pete.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Dec 2007)

Very nice Pete  
Another cracking bit of wood to match.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Dec 2007)

Beaded box. 4" tall 2" dia. Beade with a skew after marking spaces with dividers. 



 



Sorry about the lousy photos, I think I am going to have to invest in a new camera, this one has been bounced once too often.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (1 Dec 2007)

Very nice pieces,particularly like the hollow form and finial;looks very elegant and again,lovely colour and figuring.

Are you making everybody's Christmas presents this year,or just trying to use the tree up as fast as you can..? :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Dec 2007)

PowerTool":2mai4z4m said:


> Very nice pieces,particularly like the hollow form and finial;looks very elegant and again,lovely colour and figuring.
> 
> Are you making everybody's Christmas presents this year,or just trying to use the tree up as fast as you can..? :lol:
> 
> Andrew



I am making some Christmas presents but also have a few Christmas sales to do. It'd take me a good few months working full time to get rid of all the wood. I also have more time on my hands at this time of the year so SWMBO is quite happy for me to be out from under her feet :lol: 

Pete


----------



## TEP (1 Dec 2007)

Neat little hollow pot there *Pete*, they do look nice in spalted timbers. Like the box, but you need to get some more practice in with the beads :lol: tops are too flat. 

Check out *Chas's* post at the end of my long one, he has just made a beading tool. They don't half make life a lot easier, and I've never been a advocate of doing things the hard way, or as they always have been done. If a beading tool is easier than a skew, then chuck the skew. IMO It is the result that counts, not how you get there. :twisted:


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Dec 2007)

Thanks guys,
Re the beading tool Tam, how do you get the curve ground out? I have a mini drill with a couple of grinstones for it but imagine it would be pretty awkward using that? 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (1 Dec 2007)

Good attempt at the beading Pete.
Did you do the beading first,as judging by the width of them the shell would need to be pretty thick to have got them more rounded,wouldn't it :? :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (1 Dec 2007)

Hi *Pete*, re the beading tool I used. It was actually a Sorby fluted parting tool I bought at a flea market years ago for a couple of quid. Fluted parting tool Go down the page a bit, the one I used is the left hand one. Makes a bead of about 4mm, but if you move it gently side to side while cutting it will make a bead of half that size. Once one bead is done just push in again with one tip at the side of the previous bead. No measuring, and very little tidying up if your careful.

I have made them before from mild steel just using files. The edge don't last long but it was only for a one off. The way to make them to last, is to either use pieces of HSS strip (Ashley Ilse) or old carbon steel firmer chisels. Mark out the half circle needed at the end, and use a angle grinder to gently grind it to shape. The thinner the wheel the smaller the bead that can be made. Grind the sides to almost points for the valleys either side, and finish off with a shaped oil stone. When you stone the end make it slope back as you would with a scraper edge, and oil stone the top edge. To sharpen later just rub the top edge over the oil stone.

Or the easiest way is to buy them, but there ain't no fun in that :wink: 

If you ain't got a angle grinder, you can buy small grinding wheels that fit into a normal electric drill, that would probably do the job as well. Your mini drill would do the job, just take a bit longer is all, and you don't want the cutout too big normally, you tend not to use big beads that often..


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Dec 2007)

Thanks Tam, I'll have a go. I have a few old arbon chisels I don't use so if it doesn't work, nothing wasted

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Dec 2007)

Spalted Beech, 13" tall, 3 1/2" dia @ top. Kept me out of the rain for a while: not too happy with the shape of the top, not quite how I had imagined it would look. Happy I managed to get it finished without it snapping though. Used the tailstock and tissue to steady it when doing the stem but it still whipped a fair bit.


----------



## PowerTool (1 Dec 2007)

Nice,looks very delicate (for "delicate" read "hair-raising" :lol: )
And more fantastic figuring  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (1 Dec 2007)

Another nice piece Pete,and wood  
I see what you mean about the top though.Perhaps if you had have taken a little more from under the bowl/stem section.Still you have plenty of wood left to have another go,and another............................
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (1 Dec 2007)

Just the rim a little to heavy for me, great finesse to keep it in one piece Pete.


----------



## TEP (2 Dec 2007)

Hi *Pete*, big mistake! Looks like you took the photo too close up, and above. It has distorted the whole shape and made it look top heavy. I don't think it is, and if the photo had been taken from the side on the same level I believe it would show it.

*SO! *IF I'm right as above, I like it! Although if it was me I would have made a demarcation between the bowl and stem, and foot and stem. But that is only me, I still like it, and the timber.

As before I can see 'as gonna have to git a move on wiv' yu's guys catching me up. :wink: 

Well done!


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Dec 2007)

Managed to stay out of the rain again today. Used up a few bits from the offcuts box



 


First is made from a bit off some Iroko shelves (courtesy of Chas), second is a piece of hazel courtesy of the council hedge trimmers this summer.
Lights from boot sales in the true spirit of reycling (euphimism for skinflintism)

This is yet another piece of beech. 7" dia 

Cut end grain it is developing a shake in the middle. Had this happen on another one and filled it with brass when fully dried out 





Offcut of cedar (courtesy of Dave) only realised after uploading the pictures that it resembled the ones that you've been making Paul, sorry, imitation not intended.
6" dia, 3" tall, 2mm thick.





Pete


----------



## PowerTool (2 Dec 2007)

Some excellent recycling,Pete - particularly like the colour and grain pattern of the willow  
Out of interest,where do you get your brass powder from? Have been thinking of trying it out,but can't remember where I've seen it (yes,I know,it's an age thing... :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (2 Dec 2007)

Nice work Pete  
I just love the look of all the Beech your putting on.Plenty more to come i presume.  
I'm sure there is nothing new that i've done or anyone else,so imitate all you like,i try to :lol: Just good to see how someone elses attempts lures others into doing something along those lines.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Dec 2007)

Willow?....


I got one lot of brass powder, the really fine stuff from Turners Retreat but I also have a load of less fine stuff which I got from a couple of key cutting places. Just ask them if they could save the sweepings at the end of the day. You have to use a magnet to seperate the bits from steel keys but it is fine for those bigger holes when mixed with resin. I use thick superglue with the powder for small holes or cracks

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (3 Dec 2007)

Bodrighy":3mip62lp said:


> Willow?....
> 
> Pete



Errr...hazel  (knew it came from hedgebacks - it's an age thing,you know.. :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## TEP (3 Dec 2007)

Yet again some nice bowls there *Pete*.

I get my metal powders from Powdered metals don't know how they compare price wise with others, but at least you get a decent amount.


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Dec 2007)

Sorting out my bits and bobs ready for moving next weekend and came across this. Forgotten about it.

A tatty old candle holder frame that I bought at a boot sale for the glass insert. Painted black, trimmed some of the frilly bits off it with a grinder and then made the vase to fit.

Vase is Cedar, 5" tall finished with sealer & wax 




Don't know what the black on the rim is, isn't there on the real thing

Don't think that I'll be escaping to the shed for a week as I am going to be busy packing, unpacking and settling in then off to Cornwall for Christmas. 

These things come to try us.  

Pete


----------



## CHJ (10 Dec 2007)

Certainly not shying away from the challenging shapes with that one Pete, hope it doesn't get lost in the move.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Jan 2008)

Just made it. Managed to get my lathe set up again just in time to start my second year as a turner ccasion5: 

It is stable enough to turn the chestsnut lump from Paul 

Chesynut 13" x 4" approx 4mm thick apart from rim which is 6mm
Sealer & friction polish

2 problems arose: 
1 I need to get a longer toolrest to reach across bigger stuff when turning off the bed 
2 I had a real problem using wax polish as it kept smearing. In the end I sanded it off and used friction polish instead








Iroko 8" x3" approx 2mm thick 
Sealer and wax finish










Critiques welcome as always

Pete


----------



## CHJ (27 Jan 2008)

Keeping to your thread title I see Pete, surprising how many colour variations are appearing in that horse chestnut from Paul, like the simple form of the Iroko, hope you don't fall foul of the stuff.


----------



## PowerTool (27 Jan 2008)

Both nice pieces,the colour and pattern of the horse chestnut looks particularly nice  
Glad to see you're back turning again - I take it the ribs are getting better ? Bet you didn't find the iroko out in the woods,did you? :lol: 
And found the same problem when turning large diameter items - need a longer toolrest  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Jan 2008)

PowerTool":5twlcpi6 said:


> Bet you didn't find the iroko out in the woods,did you? :lol:
> And found the same problem when turning large diameter items - need a longer toolrest
> 
> Andrew



I have pile of Iroko shelving given to me by Chas bless his cotton socks as he is seriously allergic to the stuff but I was also given a plank covered in cement dust 6' long, 3" thick and 10" wide that I have used as a bed for my lathe. When I cleaned it up it turned out to be Iroko. This is one of the off cuts. If I had any alternative wood for the lathe bed I'd use that but it has given a really solid base hence the big chestnut bowl.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jan 2008)

Hooray.Glad to see you back up and turning Pete  
The new set up looks as if it's made a big difference.Any chance of some piccys :?: 
Two lovely looking bowls,which i'd say are amongst the best you've turned.
Nice shapes and finish.I like the brim on the HC piece.
How did you find turning the HC.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Jan 2008)

Paul.J":1eo2qdhu said:


> How did you find turning the HC.



Hi Paul,
It seemed to cut well. I was getting a a ot of chatter when cutting the mmiddle out due to over reaching but apart from the end grain tearing a bit it was fine. Managed in the end but I will either have to make or buy a longer rest if I am going to make bigger stuff like this. I'll take some pics of the bench if you want but I warn you, my workshop is like my turning, made of salvaged wood. It's sturdy and solid but not pretty. I need to get some decent tools and start doing some flat work. Another slope to navigate. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jan 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*
I will either have to make or buy a longer rest 
I'm sure you alreadt know Pete,but Axy do do a longer rest,300mm.
Here
I had it and the curved one when i had my Perform,though i coudn't get on with the curved one :roll:


----------



## steve.b (28 Jan 2008)

Nice work Pete, nice shape and finish on both of them, although Iroko is not my favorite wood to work with, (made some garden furniture with it about ten years ago very dusty going through the spindle moulder) the furniture has stood up to the weather ok , only treated it twice.
I use a shaped tool rest so I can get is as close to the work as possible, and it certainly helps me on big deep bowls

steve


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Feb 2008)

Hopefully back on track. Shed and lathe up & running, plenty of dry wood courtesy of PaulJ (Thanks Paul....only expected a few logs but got a car load.)

Piece of oak plank (I think) 12" dia. 2" high: sealer and Friction polish









Comments welcome as always

Pete


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2008)

That's a beauty *Pete*, certainly got a good finish on it and the proportions together with the edge finish give the impression of lightness.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Feb 2008)

Too damned clever by 'arf :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Feb 2008)

oldsoke":1513fiqv said:


> Too damned clever by 'arf :lol:



Paul also gave me a bag (or three) of offcuts of tulip wood from his rocking horse which are ideal for some miniatures so hopefully \i will be taking a leaf out of your book Old Man and having a go at some small things soon :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (26 Feb 2008)

You won't need all of it, surely...........old fruit :lol:


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2008)

oldsoke":1h7yxy4w said:


> You won't need all of it, surely...........old fruit :lol:



Depends upon whether it's a bumper crop this year. Be interesting to see some of it turned into Tulip fruit.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Feb 2008)

Don't give him too many ideas Chas :lol:


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2008)

oldsoke":1b7h6e2f said:


> Don't give him too many ideas Chas :lol:



I dunno, he's branching out into _*'Normal'*_ turning type stuff now, no knowing what he might do if we turn our backs.

_Pete Buying wood, using Seasoned wood, what is the world coming to. :roll: mutter mutter mutter _


----------



## Anonymous (26 Feb 2008)

S'pose it makes a change from roadkill wood :shock:


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Feb 2008)

CHJ":1h7xyliz said:


> oldsoke":1h7xyliz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't give him too many ideas Chas :lol:
> ...



Things like this probably

Yew, 10" dia 4" tall





Thinking of putting it back on the lathe as it it looks too thick all over. I'll wait and see how it settles first.

Good night GOM

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (27 Feb 2008)

Pete.
That Oak piece looks lovely  Nice shape and great finish.
I was told that the Oak came from the New Forest when i bought it,about 5 years ago.
Pity the Yew piece as broke out like that,but is more typical of your style.
Looking forward to seeing the rest.Even the firewood pieces :roll:


----------



## CHJ (27 Feb 2008)

Bodrighy":22r9nlhz said:


> Thinking of putting it back on the lathe as it it looks too thick all over. I'll wait and see how it settles first.
> .....



I would just think about it and forget it Pete. The chances are that by the time it has settled and more micro cracks have developed you may not be able to safely put a tool to it.

I have had to resort to sanding only on a couple of old Yew pieces after several months to blend in the movements.

It must be a real pleasure to have something to form rather than fight.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Mar 2008)

Natural edge laburnum: 10" tall 4 1/2" dia at top 2" dia at bottom 
Sealer & wax finish.





Comments welcome as always

Pete


----------



## TEP (1 Mar 2008)

Nice vase *Pete*, good shape and one of my favourite woods.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Mar 2008)

Another nice piece Pete  
That wood looks gorgeous,love the creamy colour with the swirly dark grain.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Mar 2008)

Paul.J":4zkbo9ra said:


> Another nice piece Pete
> That wood looks gorgeous,love the creamy colour with the swirly dark grain.



I 'spose you want it back now :lol: 

Thanks Paul, another couple of months and I will possibly get through it all

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (1 Mar 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*
I 'spose you want it back now 
*No,No,No.*As Miss Whinehouse would say :lol: 
Just hope you enjoyed turning it.
How did you find turning the Laburnam.
That piece also looks a lot lighter in colour then what i have used.Though the piece i turned was green.Perhaps it's dried out now :?:


----------



## PowerTool (1 Mar 2008)

Fantastic looking piece of timber  (nice vase as well :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2008)

Lovely display of the Laburnums figuring Pete, gives the impression you are just moving straight in there and creating now as opposed to fighting the timber.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Mar 2008)

Natural edge spalted beech with bark inclusion

9" tall, 4" dia top finished with sealer, wax and care. 





Tulip wood, (american poplar) longest edge 8", bowl 2" dia sealer & wax.






Pete


----------



## Paul.J (3 Mar 2008)

Very nice Pete.  
Can't wait to have a go at the Beech meself.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Mar 2008)

Like them both  ,second one looks very "arty" (in a nice way)

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (4 Mar 2008)

Something 'ordinairy' for a change.

Not sure if they are sycamore or chestnut (Paul?)

6" dia 2 1/2" tall




4" dia 2 1/2" tall




Both sealer and wax finish

Pete


----------



## CHJ (4 Mar 2008)

Steady on there Pete, simply round and a thin one to boot :lol: you must be getting some quality play time by the looks of the standard you are achieving. Great to see you back getting productive shed time.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mar 2008)

Good stuff Pete but I think I prefer your odin-hairy :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (5 Mar 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*
Not sure if they are sycamore or chestnut (Paul?) 
Not sure meself Pete,as some of the wood you had was from a time when i didn't know what i was getting.
First one does look like Sycamore,is the second one Holly,or is the one that was part turned and soaked in meths :?: 
Anyway.Both look very nice Pete.I like the rim detail on the first


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Mar 2008)

9" tall, bowl is 3 1/2" dia at edge. Stem is just over 1/4" thick. Had to soak the brown parts in SG as they were like blotting paper. Glad I did though as I love the markings.





This developed a crack just as I was finishing off so had to pour SG into it to hold it together. 4" tall box 3" dia at widest. Lid is 4" tall overall and yes I know it's a bit wierd but SWMBO likes it so it stays.



 





Comments welcome as always
Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Mar 2008)

One for my son's birthday (he actually enjoys cooking)

Chestnut and Zebrano 15" + 4" handles 3" dia. Handles finished with sealer and melamine main part just sanded, need to do it a few more times

Managed to get it parallel using a skew, found it much easier than using a spindle gouge.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (18 Mar 2008)

Very nice Pete  
The markings on the goblet look great,as you say.
I think the bowl looks good on it's own.I take it,it is some of the Beech you have.
Nice finish and shape on the Yew piece,and i like the contrast of the Zebrano and Chestnut


----------



## PowerTool (18 Mar 2008)

All nice,but the goblet comes out as favourite  
Excellent colouring,and the shape reminds me of poppy seed-heads.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Mar 2008)

PowerTool":oymee37j said:


> All nice,but the goblet comes out as favourite
> Excellent colouring,and the shape reminds me of poppy seed-heads.
> 
> Andrew



Oh good as that was the shape I was aiming at. I have done a few this shape and really like it.

The colouring was what made me go to the bother of using SG and not just scrapping it. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2008)

I too like the goblet with its colouring, and glad to see you are mastering the skew, I still treat it with utmost respect but do like you Pete appreciate the finish obtainable straight off the tool.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Mar 2008)

Not much time this week. Hopefully be able to get out over the weekend. Managed two little 'uns though. Not 'down' to Old Sokes standards yet but getting lower





Pete


----------



## CHJ (28 Mar 2008)

Blimey Pete is the current batch that strong you have to have miniature flask and goblet?

Looking neat by the way.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mar 2008)

Lovely work Pete, the vase on the right does it for me, shape, finish, grain...

bit big but..... :lol: :lol: 

(seriously, I'd be happy to display it alongside any of my stuff :wink: )


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys. Sorry it's a bit big Graham, I'll see if I can do a couple of smaller ones for you. Might need to get my glasses renewed first though.

I did wonder about hollowing it out with some dental picks I* have but decided that I wasn't that clever (yet) and it was 10.30 so I didn't. Maybe try some time though

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mar 2008)

Bodrighy":163ojf4t said:


> ...
> I did wonder about hollowing it out with some dental picks ...
> Pete



I only bother hollowing out lidded boxes and wide necked vases/hollow form Pete

... but... 


if you hadn't said that nobody (apart from you) would have known


----------



## PowerTool (28 Mar 2008)

Nice turnings,Pete - guess you don't bin offcuts any more ? It's either still useable,or it's sawdust.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (28 Mar 2008)

Very nice Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Mar 2008)

Couple of 'ordnary' pieces as Graham would say courtesy of Yandles scrap boxes


Lacewood. 6^ tall, bowl bit is 2 1/2" wdia, 1mm thin at lip and 2mm rest of body




Wenge, 1 1/2" tall, 3" dia




Must get back to spalt and voids, suffering withdrawal pains  

Pete

P.S white spots are the light, not there in real life


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mar 2008)

Is that Ropala Lacewood Pete?

Ordinary!! ... they might have been when they were in the scrapbox :!


----------



## TEP (29 Mar 2008)

Nice work *Pete*, really like the Wenge. Not that easy a wood to get that good a finish on.


----------



## PowerTool (29 Mar 2008)

Very nice pieces - like the shape and style of both;both have lovely colouring,and look excellently finished  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2008)

Seriously *Pete* you are showing a whole new level of achievement just lately, I think you have either had a eureka moment or you have got yourself that comfortably set up in that shed that things are happening out of shear pleasure.

Because that is what shouts to me when I look at that goblet, the guy enjoyed himself making that.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Mar 2008)

Another 2 cracking pieces Pete  
That Lacewood looks gorgeous,and that Yandles scrap box is also producing some nice timber


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys






Strangely enough part of the reason I am possibly doing a bit better is because I have been using some old Carbon Steel tools that I have been experimenting with at the grindstone. I have been trying different shaped bevels etc. I still sharpen free hand so I wasn't prepared to try it with more expensive tools

Must admit everything seems to be flowing better at the moment. I am also experimenting with design, trying to use 'proper techniques' to produce different shapes etc. In other words I am actually starting to do things according to the book a bit more. Only taken 14 months




Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Apr 2008)

Didn't rain today but as SWMBO was hiding behind a sewing machine I managed to have a day in the shed

Two yew bowls, both approx 12" dia and 4" high. 


 



Chestnut goblet. 12" tall, stem 1/4" dia, bowl part approx 3mm thick and 2 1/2" dia




Beech bowl / urn. 9" dia, 2mm thicjk 5" tall




Feel free to comment etc.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2008)

With and without character features, a good day in the shed there Pete,

Looks like you have got the finishing routine nailed now.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Apr 2008)

Nice shapes,goblet looks lovely,and as Chas said,all look excellently finished  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (6 Apr 2008)

Like em all Pete  
Love the rim on the Beech bowl.


----------



## santiniuk (6 Apr 2008)

All very good. In particular the finish is very impressive.

Good stuff.


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Apr 2008)

Managed a few more bowls today and then had another go at one of these. 
Approx 10" total, globe is 3" dia. Haven't a clue what the woods are, think that the dark maybe a piece of imb... something or other that someone gave me but the white one I don't know. 






Any advice on sanding inside of hollow forms like this welcome. The hole is only about 3/4" wde and I couldn't get my finger inside to sand without friction burns DAMHIK :roll: . Can't afford £30 for one of those ball things.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Apr 2008)

Looks nice,Pete - Imbuya ? quite a chocolatey brown,turns and cuts very nicely.
And why not turn yourself a sanding ball out of timber,and duck tape some abrasive to it ? Should work,and cost factor is pleasantly low :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (6 Apr 2008)

Good work Pete... just a little concerned that any new members might think this is the standard on here :shock: 

On the other hand it's inspirational, just shows what can be achieved with a little application... good to see!

A pair of hospital type lockable forceps will hold the abrasive and save the fingers, alternatively, a piece of ply shaped like a curved hollowing tool with a cleft (saw cut to wrap and hold abrasive) in the end will do a better job :wink: The cleft stick is great for getting down into deep straight hollows.

I can almost feel your sense of satisfaction, with that piece, from here


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the sanding suggestions everyone, I've got a few more pieces of these woods so I'll have another go and use some of them. 



oldsoke":1fzjma91 said:


> Good work Pete... just a little concerned that any new members might think this is the standard on here :shock:



Remember that I only started turning 15 months ago so what I am doing now is not beyond anyones ability. Especially as I haven't managed to get any lessons in yet (hope to this year) so am probably doing it all wrong. Still sharpening freehand as well so I have some _reet_ funny shaped tools :lol: 



oldsoke":1fzjma91 said:


> I can almost feel your sense of satisfaction, with that piece, from here



Is it that obvious. 

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (7 Apr 2008)

Bodrighy":3owb188n said:


> .... I haven't managed to get any lessons in yet (hope to this year) so am probably doing it all wrong. ......
> Pete



Save your money Pete unless you want to spend it on learning specific techniques 'cos from what I seen the product is *right* erge (where's the B accent on here :roll: ) the technique that works for you is *right *:!:


----------



## Paul.J (7 Apr 2008)

That piece looks great Pete  
Is this a new route you are taking :?: 

*Oldsoke wrote*
just a little concerned that any new members might think this is the standard on here 
What about us older members :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Apr 2008)

Paul.J":k803hsnj said:


> What about us older members :lol:



...bus pass :lol: 

free wood for anyone born before 1903 :wink:


----------



## TEP (7 Apr 2008)

Mornin' *Pete*, NICE! I like the pot. Am getting worried about the competition that is appearing these days :lol: . Will have to get my finger out and get some more turning done. Again, very nice, how long did it take you?


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Apr 2008)

TEP":2pyoa1g5 said:


> Mornin' *Pete*, NICE! I like the pot. Am getting worried about the competition that is appearing these days :lol: . Will have to get my finger out and get some more turning done. Again, very nice, how long did it take you?



A lot longer than making a bowl :lol: Also the first finial snapped so I had to do another one. Probably about 3 hours in all. Hollowing out and trying to get the inside clean was the hard bit.

Pete


----------



## Jenx (8 Apr 2008)

Fantastic stuff, Pete ..... most impressive and continually inspirational for another 'learner' here.
Looks like you have got the sphere about 'spot-on' on that last photo... 
I think you can maybe safely say you've graduated from the 'beginner' status now ! :wink:  

Looking good ! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Apr 2008)

One of my daughters bought me Chris Stotts book on turning boxes for christmas and it got lost in the move. Found it again this week si had to have a go.


Spalted beech with a mahogany & brass inlay on top 3" tall, 3" dia sealed & waxed


 



Lacewood, 3 1/2" tall 2" max dia sealed & waxes


 



Spalted beech2 1/2" tall 2 1/2" dia sealed & waxed


 



Comments welcome as always especially on design as this is a new venture for me so any advice welcome

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (12 Apr 2008)

Looks like you've been boxing clever Pete :lol: 
Three nice but different boxes,i like the last one best  
Nice shape,and looks like you got the wall fairly thin.


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2008)

Hmmm, I think someone has been kidding us along for a while somewhere, another leap forward in technique there *Pete.*

The simple form of the first one gets my vote as an object but the execution of the other two forms gets my appreciation on ability.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Apr 2008)

CHJ":lfgelevo said:


> Hmmm, I think someone has been kidding us along for a while somewhere, anot.


 :?: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2008)

Bodrighy":17nxy7x2 said:


> :?:
> Pete


You sure you have not been taking those lessons you always promised yourself, as TEP said your competition is getting serious.


----------



## PowerTool (13 Apr 2008)

Pete - _I_ think you've been secretly taking lessons as well... :lol: 

All excellent pieces - the first spalted beech one gets my vote as the nicest looking timber,but the lacewood one wins as the most visually appealing shape  

With the few boxes I've made,the problem I've found is that they often fit together beautifully when made,but are inclined to go slightly oval with time (and very difficult to re-chuck).If I was to make any more,would rough-turn them and leave for a bit,before finishing.

Andrew


----------



## duncanh (13 Apr 2008)

Nicely aligned grain on all of them, so well done. I can't decide between the first 2 for a favourite


----------



## TEP (13 Apr 2008)

Mornin' Pete, see your away again. For a new route you ain't doin' that bad, believe me.



As Andrew":3ueqzzyg said:


> If I was to make any more,would rough-turn them and leave for a bit,before finishing.


 It's the only way if you want boxes to last and stay in shape.

:idea: = If at all possible always make the joining spigot in the bottom part of the box. That way if anyone wants to use it as a working box and the contents don't reach the edge the lid will fit. I have seen very shallow earring boxes made where the lid fits into the base, and the box hardly holds anything.

There are a small number of box designs that the top has to fit inside the lower part of the box, but always try the first method, if possible.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Apr 2008)

:!: Lessons......... when can you fit me in Pete :wink: 

Just a thought on the inlaid box, a groove below the join would add something; I sometimes use a groove above and below the join... but only where I want to emphasise the 2/5ths lid and 3/5ths body (woodturners golden mean)


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Apr 2008)

Had to get out of the way whilst SWMBO did the hoovering so went and did this.

4" tall base 3"" wood unknown sealed & waxed.



 


Fuzziness is the photography, must get that tent and do it properly :? 

Just spotted your post Tam good advice, I'll try that with the next one.

Thanks for the compliment Graham but I've got a long way to go before I teach anyone. You guys are ay ahead of me still.

Had a chat with Tobias Kaye at Yandles yesterday. If I can I would like to get some time in with him later this year.


----------



## PowerTool (13 Apr 2008)

Unusual shape,Pete - makes me think of minarets.
Grain pattern looks quite like sycamore ?

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2008)

Mind you don't leave it on a chair :lol: The way you are going Pete, I would think a small variable (high) speed lathe could be on your wish list before long.


----------



## Paul.J (13 Apr 2008)

Nice Pete  
Different again.Could you have hollowed the lid out at all :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Apr 2008)

Paul.J":2xlnzs4b said:


> Nice Pete
> Different again.Could you have hollowed the lid out at all :?:



I could have but decided to leave it solid as it is actually quite small in diameter. Maybe (in hindsight) it would be nicer with something in the lid.

Pete


----------

